# body shop supply blowout.... check us out....



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

we are blowing out body shop supplies cheaper than anyone out here.... we are a local automotive supply store in the inland empire with over 200 stores nationwide and are having some blowout deals on everything from paint and body supplies to guns to detail products. heres a small list of some of the items we have to sell.....



iwata air gunza spray guns $99.99 available in 1.3, 1.8, and 2.0
body fillers starting at $11 bucks a gallon
spray on bedliner kits $100 bucks. black or tintable
clear kits starting at $65 bucks a kit with hardner
primers from $38 bucks a gallon
500 lbs capacity work stands at $35 bucks
complete single stage kits starting at $94 bucks (14 colors to choose from)
buffers from $100 bucks
this is a small list of some of the items we have on sale. we have over 100 items on special. all of our products are good quality items and not chap harbor freight items. we carry a full line of 3m, evercoat, dupont, ppg, sata, iwata, mothers, meguires, presta, and sem products.

p.m. me with anything that your searching for and we can beat anyones price. we also ship nationwide as long as its not flammable(additional cost).


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Any pics of the product?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

chef said:


> Any pics of the product?


what kind of pix do u want? we have a legitamate shop with everything in stock. let me know what you want pictures of and i can post them on here. were a major supplier in the inland empire and supply shops out here like "chinos dreamwork customs" and "marios auto works" and "so cal speed shop".


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam if your hooking chino & Mario up enough said !! 

What's the ticket on transstar clear kit (e3)

poly primer (1gal)


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

heres just some pix i have on my phone. i will post more tomorrow....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where in the I.E.?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

DeeLoc said:


> where in the I.E.?


montclair ca


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

chef said:


> Dam if your hooking chino & Mario up enough said !!
> 
> What's the ticket on transstar clear kit (e3)
> 
> poly primer (1gal)


Works for me also lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

chef said:


> Dam if your hooking chino & Mario up enough said !!
> 
> What's the ticket on transstar clear kit (e3)
> 
> poly primer (1gal)



i dont carry transtar clear but the polyprimer is 58 bucks a gallon for pcl (any color) or 50 bucks a gallon for evercoat feather fill


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

are the iwata spray guns new and whats the price. Thanks


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> i dont carry transtar clear but the polyprimer is 58 bucks a gallon for pcl (any color) or 50 bucks a gallon for evercoat feather fill


 gal feather fill and activ... whats the shipping cost to 60608


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Logix1 said:


> are the iwata spray guns new and whats the price. Thanks


they are brand new in the box. the guns start at 99.99


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

what up homie trying to make this happen call me check your pm...


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> they are brand new in the box. the guns start at 99.99


cool. Which guns do you have for sale?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> what up homie trying to make this happen call me check your pm...


hopefully after our last conversation we can make this deal happen...... let me know


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Logix1 said:


> cool. Which guns do you have for sale?


which gun r u looking for? for that price i have the iwa9230, iwa9232, and iwa9233. let me know if any of those will work for u. u can google the part number to see da specs


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> which gun r u looking for? for that price i have the iwa9230, iwa9232, and iwa9233. let me know if any of those will work for u. u can google the part number to see da specs


cool thanks homie


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> what up homie trying to make this happen call me check your pm...


it was good talking to you. hopefully this deal goes thru and we can get this product to u asap. let me know


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> it was good talking to you. hopefully this deal goes thru and we can get this product to u asap. let me know


DONE DEAL HOMIE I SENT OUT THE MONEY TODAY, CHECK YOUR PM, AND ILL CALL YOU TOMMOROW, THANKS BIGG DOGG...


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

first order pulled an ready. thanks mr 805 s l s for da nice size order....


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ATD 3 gun combo. includes 1 paint gun, 1 primer gun and 1 detail gun. comes with air regulator, gun cleaning kit and a free orbital sander (DA) $140 plus tax






iwata hte spray gun $275






iwata air-gunza spray gun $99.99






atd primer gun $41.55






atd clear gun $44.46






atd detail gun $35.99






atd variable speed buffer with carrying bag and free extention cord $100.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

May need to take a trip down there


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

NO PROBLEM HOMIE THANKS FOR THE GREAT HOOKUP ON THE PRICE....



QUOTE=d1ulove2h8;16538861]
View attachment 627683

first order pulled an ready. thanks mr 805 s l s for da nice size order....[/QUOTE]


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm good on 400 grit but I will need some sticky back 1500 & 2000.


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> montclair ca


Where at in montclair?? Or what's your shops name?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

StR8OuTofPOMONA said:


> Where at in montclair?? Or what's your shops name?




pm sent


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP BRO, I PLACED A HUGE ORDER OVER A GRAND, HOMIE CAME THROUGH, PICKED UP TODAY, NO PROBLEMS...GET HOOKED UP WHILE YOU CAN...


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Need fast drying clear and quart of solvet paint for hundai santa fe 09 f1 paint code.


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

angel85lx said:


> Need fast drying clear and quart of solvet paint for hundai santa fe 09 f1 paint code.


Pm sent.


----------



## The shop (Oct 16, 2011)

ec 700,and a global clear set up?price?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Got any 1:1 epoxy primer?


----------



## 80_monte (Feb 25, 2013)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> pm sent


Where u located at


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not far from Montclair, pm me the address


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

were in montclair california


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

were still here if anyone needs anything...


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are above and beyond good pricing. I'm headed to hesperia in two week to drop off my frame with Richard from evergreen hydrolics. I need to load up on product. What line do you use? What is your address? I know it's in Montclair but you never put a physical address.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IM LOOKING FOR A PRIMER GUN 2.3 , I SHOT A LOT OF 2K HIGH BUILD PRIMER


----------



## killah54 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pm sent bump


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

PPG DCU2010 CLEAR HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 90031 ?


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pm address please.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

They are in Montclair I believe


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

4809 holt blvd. Montclair ca 91763


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

99 dollars for the air gunza is a great deal . those air gunzas are great primer and sealer guns........... even though they are 1.3 guns they are meant for spraying wet on wet sealer, and do a great job


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you still blowing out


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol


----------

